# Intel Boxed CPU Wärmeleitpaste?



## floriáno (23. März 2011)

*Intel Boxed CPU Wärmeleitpaste?*

Hi,

bin etwas verwirrt denn ich finde keine Wärmeleitpaste.
Unterhalb des Kühlers ist so ein runder kupferfarbener Ring und darauf sind so graue Streifen- ist das die Wärmeleitpaste?
Oder muss ich diese grauen Streifen entfernen und mir zusätzlich Wärmeleitpaste kaufen?

Genauso wie hier sieht es aus:
http://images.ht4u.net/reviews/2010/intel_clarkdale_core_i3_core_i5/intel_boxed_cooler_down.JPG

Danke


----------



## p00nage (23. März 2011)

*AW: Intel Boxed CPU Wärmeleitpaste?*

ist sie


----------



## AeroX (23. März 2011)

Right


----------



## floriáno (23. März 2011)

*AW: Intel Boxed CPU Wärmeleitpaste?*

Immer wieder genial das Forum.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## p00nage (23. März 2011)

*AW: Intel Boxed CPU Wärmeleitpaste?*

kein problem, viel spaß mit der neuen cpu  bei mir liegt auch eine rum leider fehlt das passende Board dazu...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

*AW: Intel Boxed CPU Wärmeleitpaste?*

Das ist keine Wärmeleitpaste, sondern ein Wärmeleitpad. Der Vorteil beim Pad ist, dass es praktisch ewig frisch ist, du kannst also auch einen Kühler damit einbauen, der schon seit ein paar Jahren in der Schublade liegt, das kannst du mit WLP nicht machen (mit WLP, die schon verstrichen ist).
Der Nachteil ist, dass ein Pad etwas geringere Leitfähigkeit hat als eine WLP, was aber beim Boxed Kühler keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## der_knoben (24. März 2011)

*AW: Intel Boxed CPU Wärmeleitpaste?*

BIst du dir sicher, dass es ein Pad ist? Normalerweise ist das Paste, die sich beim montieren des Kühlers verteilt. Nochmal kann man die auch nicht benutzen, da sie auch an der CPU klebt und beim Entfernen neu aufgetragen werden muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2011)

*AW: Intel Boxed CPU Wärmeleitpaste?*

Bei meinen Intel Boxed sind das Pads. Klar, auch die kann man nur einmal nutzen, wenn mal drauf, muss der Kram abgewischt werden.
Das merkst du schon, wenn du den Kram anfasst. WLP "fühlt" sich anders an.


----------

